# GMM/Harrop Shifter Question



## Guest (Dec 18, 2005)

Just a stupid question, anyone have one of these installed?

I'm curious about how it shifts, during normal driving, i rarely use the 1-2-3-4-5-6 pattern, does the GMM or even the Harrop allow you shift from 1-3-5 or 1-2-4, or are you forced to use the 1-2-3 pattern


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

any shifter on any manual will let you choose whatever gear you want, whenever you want. Remember, YOU control the shifter, the shifter does not control you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

Thought i'd heard that it did the 2-3 shift with out having to worry about side to side placement. wasn't sure if that somehow effected the usage of the shifter.

.....I'm not sure if you will understand what i mean from that, cause i'm not sure i understand what i just said....hehe


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

you do what with monkeys? lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

Rob in CT said:


> .....I'm not sure if you will understand what i mean from that, cause i'm not sure i understand what i just said....hehe


(quote) "Do you understand the words comming out of my mouth!.."...." man NOONE understands the words comming out yo mouth!! " (wise words from Chris Tucker and Jackie Chan).... :willy: arty:


----------



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

Unless you have a "sequential" manual transmission, in which case you must go through each gear - up or down !!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

you can go from 1-6th if you want, or 2nd to 5th, synchros allow that!


----------



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

Sorry, but not on a "sequential" - besides, they don't have synchros.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

WHAT?!?!?! EVERY gto transmission has synchros, what are you smokin man?!


----------



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

Read a little closer - a T-56 is not a sequential transmission - a "sequential" is a bike trans (manual) and they are also in a few cars.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

yeah, I knew that part, but you said ............... wait, were you saying a sequential does not have synchros or these cars dont have synchros?


----------



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

Quoting from the second post "any shifter on any manual" - I merely answered that wouldn't work on a "sequential" transmission. GTO manuals have synchros - but are not a sequential trans. Sequential trans do not have synchros.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

oh, my bad, sometimes I misread posts and get a different meaning than the one intended.

ummm....... yeah, I agree.


----------

